# Youtube Pwned......!!!



## Ecko (Jan 30, 2009)

While Google is making desperate attempts to  stop users from downloading from YouTube ,people are coming up with innovative ways of downloading from YouTube

After several greasemonkey scripts, addons and keepvids here is another innovation
*pwnyoutube.com/pwnyoutube.jpg


Visit it Here

What you have to do is to replace the link with the word pwn before youtube
*pwnyoutube.com/how-to-download-videos-from-youtube.jpg

And its done


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice...but I still prefer wayching videos in Opera and then simply copying the flv from the cache.!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2009)

nice, but I still prefer the keepvid button.
and anyway, I can always get from firefox cache


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nothing beats Firefox's cache.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jan 30, 2009)

Why redownload it at all??? Rumbling the cache around to find it is easier as well as bandwidth friendly! Nevertheless, I like the concept behind the name of this site.


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 30, 2009)

I use Internet Download Manager


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 30, 2009)

nice.but i use orbit


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 30, 2009)

FDM ftw!!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 30, 2009)

Unplug & Magic's Video Downloader suffices my needs !


----------



## Coool (Jan 30, 2009)

I use www.downloadyoutubevideos.org:D


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 30, 2009)

lol
btw whats new here, except for the chirpy name


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 30, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Nothing beats Firefox's cache.


How?
Each time I try to view in Offline mode, I get the "Go Online" page


----------



## confused!! (Jan 30, 2009)

good name to get noticed


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 30, 2009)

*@thewisecrab*: No need to go into offline mode. Check Firefox's cache folder while the video is playing, to see a file whose size is constantly increasing. Once the video has played/buffered fully, copy this file to somewhere else and rename it with an FLV extension. The cache is usually here in XP:



> X:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\<profilename>\Cache


----------



## mrintech (Jan 30, 2009)

Better way of Pwning Youtube!: *mrintech.com/directly-download-high-definition-youtube-videos-from-your-desktop


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2009)

shady_inc said:


> Nice...but I still prefer wayching videos in Opera and then simply copying the flv from the cache.!



+1.. even I do the same


----------



## hsr (Jan 31, 2009)

about:cache

my favourite place for videos...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Keepvid button works for me.


----------



## Mayur Somani (Feb 7, 2009)

*Download the video in 3gp and mp4 format as well *

Try this,

*www.hacktrix.com/youtube-video-downloader/

you can download the video in flv (obviously), 3gp for your mobile and in IPod compatible MP4 format


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 7, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> nice.but i use orbit


Same here.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 8, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> about:cache
> 
> my favourite place for videos...



thx for the link


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there anyway to download videos from metacafe.com ?


----------



## confused!! (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ I use download helper addon for firefox  to download from metacafe


----------



## hsr (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ that addon is cool, it downloads any streaming video on any site on any platform irrespective of type. many other stuff can also be done with it. it is an addon avail for firefox . But problem is that you can only download one video at a time!


----------



## amitash (Feb 8, 2009)

I use Inter nt dload manager...It downloads videos from nearly all the popular sites


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 8, 2009)

The Firefox add-on is really better than Orbit. All hail Firefox!!


----------

